# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Як-3 Дениса

## Д.Срибный

В галерее Денис разместил фотографии явоих моделей, в часности Як-3.
На мой взгляд, на фотографиях завалена цветовая температура. Я поправил чуть-чуть, смотрим что получилось.

----------


## An-Z

ну и что !? такой же гнусный жёлто-зелёный цвет.. я конечно не большой специалист в камуфле, но кажись этот самолёт был окрашен по схеме тёмносерый-светлосерый верх, голубой них..

----------


## EQUIP

А так не лучше? - через FotoCanvas, по-простому.
Цветовой баланс+гамма коррекция+контраст+автобал  анс.
Ориентировался по красному и голубому.

----------


## Oleg

Да, как не балансируй, все равно схема была серая, лучше тогда ч/б

А что там с задней кромкой крыла? Отмыта не до конца?

----------


## EQUIP

А что автор говорит - как у него покрашено? Вопрос, как я понимаю в цветопередаче самого фото, а не в правильности окраса модели.

----------

